# Octane Culzean Autoclassica Coverage: Ur Quattro Content Included



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our favorite vintage print mag Octane has run a report on their website about hte Scottish Culzean Autoclassica today. It's cool to see cars like the Quattro pictured beginning to come into their own at concours events even though it makes us feel a bit older.
* Full Story *


----------

